# anubias nana question



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

hey, i have an anubias nana thats been growing well for about 3 weeks now. When i bought it was potted so i took it out and was planning to tie it to my driftwood however the rhizome grew sideways and now makes it almost impossible to plant vertically so i have it lightly in the substrate which i know im not supposed to do. What exactly is the rhizome is it essentially the stalk? My question is can i take a cutting from this plant and if so how? Do i cut the rhizome? this would allow me to have 2 plants and i could finally tie them onto the driftwood. thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

You actually can plant it into the substrate. As long as the rhizome isn't covered you'll be fine. 

If you want to cut the rhizome just cut it into 2. Leave some stems and roots on each side and it'll be fine.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cut the rhizome in half. Never good to cut it if the end ruseul will be smaller than 2 inches (2.5 is better). Cut it just like a stem.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks guys will do, itll be nice to have two of these cool plants.


----------

